

LG releases open source Connect SDK, wants every TV to behave like Chromecast - acgourley
http://gigaom.com/2014/04/17/lg-releases-open-source-connect-sdk-wants-every-tv-to-behave-like-chromecast/

======
acgourley
We're starting to dig into this for BitGym and are pleasantly surprised with
how fast we got it going. Pretty soon we'll be casting our interactive
exercise tours from tablets to 5 kinds of second screens, and it all feels the
same to our users.

Judging by their philosophy and supported devices (webos tv, lg tv,
chromecast, roku, fire tv) I would expect all the other devices to get support
soon too.

